# question



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

ok stupid question..im just starting bowhunting and bought a golden eagle from a friend...i have no idea what im doing yet and dont laugh any my question..how do i sight it in? is it like a scope where you arrange pins and stuff or like a shotgun where u just kinda guess? ha thanks guys


----------



## Moosehunter04 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi. Im assuming you have a multi pin sight by your question. Each pin represents a yardage. Usually they start at 20 yards for the first pin since most indoor ranges are that range. Then go out at 10 yard increments for the remaining pins. The first pin shortest yardage will be the highest pin in the sight window. The farther you go out the lower the pin in the sight window will be.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Also, Chase the arrow as you sight it in. If you shoot low, lower the pin, if you shoot high, raise the pin.
If you have someone you know that bow hunt, bring them with you when you are starting out, it will help a ton!!!


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

oh k thanks..i have five or six pins cant remember right now but the friend i bought it from said only use the top two...maybe three because i dont need to shoot that far...also do i have to bring it to a sport shop to get it set up for me or just use it as it is?


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

and what is the point of a peep sight?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Put the pin in the peep and line it all up with the target. If you have a pro shop close, I would suggest that you go in there and have them help you get set up to start. It can be pretty confusing when you are just starting out. Once you get it figured out, you will get hooked big time and have a blast!!!!


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Go to an archery pro shop and have them set the bow up for you. They might have to adjust the draw length depending if you are going to be shooting fingers or a release, move the peep sight on the bow string so it matches up with your eye at full draw, and possibly set you up with some different arrows if your draw length and poundage is different from the previous owner. Better to get all this done for you if you have never done it, that way when you start to shoot most of those frustrating things should be out of the way. 
Like djleye said, once you start, you'll be hooked. Especially if you start shooting 3D animal rounds.


----------

